# NIE certified (Compulsar)



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi all, 
I recently decided to get my NIE CERTIFICATE permanent residencia certificate and my passport Certified at the town hall (compulsar) in Spanish.
This is to allow me not to have to carry originals around, as they are certified and stamped , dated as a copy which is as good and verified as my originals! Anyone had any experience from this process? Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Hi all,
> I recently decided to get my NIE CERTIFICATE permanent residencia certificate and my passport Certified at the town hall (compulsar) in Spanish.
> This is to allow me not to have to carry originals around, as they are certified and stamped , dated as a copy which is as good and verified as my originals! Anyone had any experience from this process? Thanks


no I haven't

but since neither are any good as ID I don't carry the originals around anyway


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Me neither, and I thought that really the Police would only accept originals as ID? (I always have my green card, driving licence and copy of passport with me but have been told that technically the Police will only accept original passport or DNI)


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I also have driving licence on me at all times and I was told by town hall that copy of passport & free residencia certified (compulsar) is as good as originals


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> I also have driving licence on me at all times and I was told by town hall that copy of passport & free residencia certified (compulsar) is as good as originals


yes they are - & I can see why you'd get a passport done - but I really can't see the point of having the NIE or resident cert done - there's no need to carry them at all unless you need take them somewhere official


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Xabiachica I guess I've been in Spain too long! Paper, documents, official stamps, you name it I've probably had to do it.. Spain & it's paper work!! 
Thanks for confirming with me tho😉


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Do you guys mean that a certified copy of a passport would be accepted by the police as ID?


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi goingtobcn, original post was has any1 had experience on this, I've been told yes it's accepted and the stamp given by town hall says its accepted..


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi agua642, I was under the impression from what I've read on here in the past and been told in BCN, that if stopped by an officious police officer, only the original passport would be accepted as ID. However, it sounds like you've been told that a certified copy would be accepted, hence my question.
Hope someone else can help you with the process


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Hi agua642, I was under the impression from what I've read on here in the past and been told in BCN, that if stopped by an officious police officer, only the original passport would be accepted as ID. However, it sounds like you've been told that a certified copy would be accepted, hence my question.
> Hope someone else can help you with the process


I suspect as with all things, it's a case of it _should _be accepted, but some police officers might not


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I suspect as with all things, it's a case of it _should _be accepted, but some police officers might not


Probably! Thanks


----------

